# How to replace front bumper..need info



## gimmeAdub (Feb 20, 2004)

OK im going to my friends tomorrow to put on a new front bumper on his altima cuz he is mechanically retarded. i have no experience with altimas and was wondering if there is anything tricky or any pointers you guys can give me. I have enough mechanical experience to do it but any info is appreciated. IM new to the boards here but i post occasionaly on my350z.com and vwvortex.com. I hope to get good info like i do from these other boards. TIA :fluffy:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Just start at the bottom and remove fasteners as you go around the perimeter of the cover. When you run out of fasteners, it'll come right off. Also make sure you also get the two bolts under the wheel well on each side.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 20, 2004)

Coco said:


> Just start at the bottom and remove fasteners as you go around the perimeter of the cover. When you run out of fasteners, it'll come right off. Also make sure you also get the two bolts under the wheel well on each side.


 Thanks for the input. sounds farely easy. :cheers:


----------

